# Fujairah Schools....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It would appear that it's OK for staff members to beat up your kids, I mean - and this is from the headmaster...



> "He [the staff member] did not kill the boy or anything. He did not break his bones. The parents of the student are trying to tarnish the image of the school."
> 
> I have taken action by deducting three days of his salary. What more do you expect from me?"


Unbelievable!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It would appear that it's OK for staff members to beat up your kids, I mean - and this is from the headmaster...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!


!%#@^^ poor kid... the headmaster is sick minded obviousely... if he relates to breaking the bones and killing the kid as a reason to suspend the staff, he has to be suspended himself or better to go a clinic check his brain...
i wouldn't envy both if i am on in the shoe of parents (hope it will never ever happen), they would find more than bruises on their neck


----------

